
Simple Proposal to Save Friendships on Facebook - Randgalt
I don&#x27;t always post political stuff on Facebook but I do it a lot more than many of my friends would prefer. My Facebook posts can generally be categorized as:<p><pre><code>  * Politics&#x2F;Current Events with a strong point of view
  * Politics&#x2F;Current Events with a socially acceptable or funny  slant
  * Non-poltical personal interests
  * Funny animal pictures
</code></pre>
Currently, Facebook allows me to categorize my posts and to put friends into different buckets. However, they do not allow friends to subscribe&#x2F;unsubscribe to my categorized buckets. The only choice a friend has is get all of my posts or to ignore all of my posts.<p>A very simple feature would be to allow friends to unsubscribe from my posts with a strong point of view. The technical challenge is trivial. This would save a lot of relationships.
======
Cozumel
Some might argue that if your relationships are threatened by your views/being
yourself, then they're not worth having to start with. Although that said I do
understand where you're coming from.

